# Drive Shaft Carrier



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

Ive searched quite a bit and I'm having a lot of trouble finding the drive shaft carrier bushing. 
I know this is sort of a repeat of my other post in 'general' but this section is more fitting. 

The shop im working with couldnt find the bushing for sale and i havent found it either. We did however find a used drive shaft for $200 or i can go one peice which seems over kill for a bolt on car esp for $1k. 

trying to save 100s of dollars by finding this bushing! anyone got a link? :cheers


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> Ive searched quite a bit and I'm having a lot of trouble finding the drive shaft carrier bushing.
> I know this is sort of a repeat of my other post in 'general' but this section is more fitting.
> 
> The shop im working with couldnt find the bushing for sale and i havent found it either. We did however find a used drive shaft for $200 or i can go one peice which seems over kill for a bolt on car esp for $1k.
> ...


Let me check the condition of my old one. If it's still good, I'll sell it to you for $50 plus shipping.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

Let me know


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Try GMPARTSHOUSE.com


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

Ive literally spent hours looking for this part. Web search calling everywhere etc. They simply dont make a replacement part for this. So im going to have to go the used route. Found one in a junkyard that has ~25k on it and the guy is guaranteeing me the part for 6 months for $200. which beats the hell out of 1000-1200 for new factory or a 1 piece. 

going to hang on to my original in case one day someone decides to make a replacement part.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Pm Returned...


----------



## shiftR (Jul 31, 2008)

*I think I need one too!!!*

Kyle,
How did you know you need a new carrier bushing? Just today on my way to work I heard a clicking coming from around the middle of my car. When I got near divider barriers I could hear in when I coasted or let off the gas. Got home and put the rear on stands and got under with a stethascope and thought it could be that, but the bracket that holds it to the underbody was quiet. Without the scope, I was sure the noise was coming from that exact area, and thought it might be some sort of ujoint noise from where the two shafts connect, but more likely the bushing. Man, the car shudders when I give it any gas, but keeps a steady speed OK. And did you ever find one? Do it yourself? thanks.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey man you sound to pretty much have the exact issue I did. I just had a hunch and the problems you described, I was able to jack up the car and just grab the DS and move it around inside the bushing and could clearly see the damage(as seen in picture) 

I ended up having a shop get me one from a junkyard for $200. Sadly it didnt come with couplings and had to reuse the old couplings. 
I've actually seen quite a few on ebay just ask for a good detailed picture of that bushing, its a risk but factory replacement is like $1000+ so I gambled and it works fine. 

Good luck! 

05-06 Pontiac GTO Drive Shaft Assembly LS2 Driveshaft : eBay Motors (item 120548451804 end time Apr-24-10 12:16:58 PDT)

this looks good


----------

